# Banco Popular



## lbernal (Oct 6, 2011)

While I was driving to an appointment last week I passed a Banco Popular Espana sign, I was very surprised, I had no idea they were here in America and in my town Miami. So now I wonder is it the same bank?? for example. ... If I open an account here in Miami can I pull money out of my account at the bank in Cadiz? 
I also wonder if it would help with the future of buying something in Spain to start a history with them now? I'm thinking of a mortgage loan of course.
This is by no means a well thought out idea just some immediate thoughts that came to me when I saw the bank
Anyone know anything about these branches or the bank in general? I do remember seeing them everywhere when I lived in Spain but I actually had an account with The Banco de Andalucia while I was there along with my Navy Federal Credit Union account.

A belated Happy New Year to all!


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

lbernal said:


> While I was driving to an appointment last week I passed a Banco Popular Espana sign, I was very surprised, I had no idea they were here in America and in my town Miami. So now I wonder is it the same bank?? for example. ... If I open an account here in Miami can I pull money out of my account at the bank in Cadiz?
> I also wonder if it would help with the future of buying something in Spain to start a history with them now? I'm thinking of a mortgage loan of course.
> This is by no means a well thought out idea just some immediate thoughts that came to me when I saw the bank
> Anyone know anything about these branches or the bank in general? I do remember seeing them everywhere when I lived in Spain but I actually had an account with The Banco de Andalucia while I was there along with my Navy Federal Credit Union account.
> ...


Hi Ibernal I have had my account with Bank of Andalucia since 2004, they have changed to Banco popular, same people same Bank and very friendly people to deal with.


----------



## lbernal (Oct 6, 2011)

Banco de Andalucia was taken over by Banco Popular, how strange Wonder if they would have record of my account? I am going to do some more research to see if a relationship here would transfer to a relationship in Spain if I decided to buy something there in the next few years. Kind of waiting to see what happens to the Euro in Spain for now. I think the next couple of years will be very crazy and I want to make sure my money stays in dollars for now, but it would be great to start a relationship with the bank right here at home, if in fact it is the same.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think they are different banks. They have different logos and websites:
Banco Popular (USA)
Banco Popular (Spain)

Be wary of any bank which offers "free" transfers between accounts in different countries. The exchange rates are often very poor compared to specialist FX companies. I found out the hard way with Lloyds (formerly Halifax).


----------

